# I have no skills :-/



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, me and my friend want to move to Australia and stay there but we are not on the SOL is there anyway of being able to stay. Thanks


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> Hi, me and my friend want to move to Australia and stay there but we are not on the SOL is there anyway of being able to stay. Thanks


Yes there are ways, but unlikely that you would meet the criteria.

Have a look here: Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration and see if you meet any of the criteria for the other visas.


----------



## wannabeoz (Sep 25, 2011)

leewaters22 said:


> Hi, me and my friend want to move to Australia and stay there but we are not on the SOL is there anyway of being able to stay. Thanks


Hi there 
Are you under 30? Maybe you could start by going out on a working holiday visa?


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Me and my friend are both under 30. If we go on a travel and work visa could we gain a skill while there and stay permanently?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

wannabeoz said:


> Hi there
> Are you under 30? Maybe you could start by going out on a working holiday visa?


Sounds like he/she wants to stay. The working holiday visa won't provide this, but, if you get VERY lucky you might find someone who will sponsor you (very low chance).

Also you must be from one of the participating countries.


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

So if I married someone while there can I stay?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> So if I married someone while there can I stay?


It is VERY unlikely that you will be offered a sponsored visa if you are working in an unskilled job while you are here. The holiday visa only let you work for a period of time with each employer, so it's hard to prove your worth.

Possibly, however, the Dept of Immigration is VERY thorough when it comes to spousal visas. My wife is on one and our ENTIRE relationship is under scrutiny. And then you have to remain married for a number of years afterwards, and have a proper relationship. You need bills, stat decs, photos, emails, Xmas cards, joint (operating) bank accounts and LOTS of other supporting information.


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Am I allowed to study while there to become skilled?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> Me and my friend are both under 30. If we go on a travel and work visa could we gain a skill while there and stay permanently?


Most (all) of the skills require college or university education. The working holiday visa does not allow you to study. Study for overseas student in Australia is VERY expensive. $5000 a semester for TAFE (college) and university is about $20,000 a year.

You could come here on a student visa, do a degree and then, after doing more than 2 years full time study, you will be eligible for Permanent Residency. This is likely to cost you at least $50,000-$60,000AUD.


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

I already have some engineering qualifications but no work experience does this make me skilled or not my qualifications are only nvq from college.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> Am I allowed to study while there to become skilled?


Not on a working holiday visa.

Australia only wants skilled migrants.
You can come study here and then stay (in some cases) but this is expensive.

What country are you from?


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> I already have some engineering qualifications but no work experience does this make me skilled or not my qualifications are only nvq from college.


Most engineers are on the list. What kind of engineer are you and where did you do your qualification?


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have qualifications in mechanical engineering and electrical engineering. Im just having trouble putting these on the online visa application.


----------



## Mayhem (Sep 10, 2010)

leewaters22 said:


> I have qualifications in mechanical engineering and electrical engineering. Im just having trouble putting these on the online visa application.


Where are your qualifications from? Are they at Bachelor level?


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

My qualification are from college and are only at NVQ level 2 and BTECH. I don't know if this is enough.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, if you were to go down the student route, don't forget to make sure that what your studying for is on the SOL!

Dolly


----------



## guy22 (Jun 17, 2011)

Engineers are in demand, almost all engineers are on the SOL list and most state migration plans include engineers as well.

However you have to get your skills assessed by Engineers Australia in order to apply any skilled-sponsored visa. My advise is to talk with an immigration agent first, discuss about your qualifications and immigration possibilities. Later on if you get a positive assessment from engineers australia, I am sure you can apply for skilled-sponsored visa without too much trouble .


----------



## leewaters22 (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for your help. It was much needed.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a query to senior expats there, how much salary difference is expected if I can get a Masters from a good institute like Uni of Mel, Sydney ?

I am already a 6+ yrs seasoned programmer, but will help me in deciding returns of MS (the obvious returns are knowledge and a very good degree, but economics also is very important  )

Thanks in advance !


----------

